# Roamio Tuners Stuck on Record!



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Have had a TivoHD since 2007 - saw the ads and got a new Roamio last Weds (Best Buy) ... I added to my existing account and put it in the HT Friday morning - worked great no complaints. We've got FIOS with a cable card here in the DC area. Tuesday night it was acting funny due to the TIVO HQ problems - couldn't connect to Tivo Home or some such. I read here that that was a known problem, so we just watched some prerecorded shows and that worked fine.

Came home from work this afternoon and noticed it was recording at 4:20PM. I don't record anything at that hour, so I turned on the TV and HT receiver and saw it was recording ch 1509 TELESALV - some kind of Spanish language channel that I apparently don't receive in my FIOS package anyway (!) ... flipped Live TV and the next tuner was on 1511 XHAW - apparently another spanish language channel I don't subscribe to. The other 2 tuners were on the local NBC and the local CBS HD channels, which is where I usually leave them.

I could not change channels on the 2 "locked" tuners - tho since I am new to the Roamio - maybe it was stuck on that channel because it was recording - tho of course recording a blank channel means there is no real recording to save. 

Anyway, I force it to restart and the problem was gone - for maybe 90 minutes ... then I saw it was recording again. Checked the Season pass manager and there is nothing in there like this.

Went into Customer Svc chat at tivo.com and the CSR had me cycle power - and right now, its not recording. Headed to bed soon - guess I'll know in the AM if its fixed or if I have to swap the box ... its under 30 days so it can be returned for a refund - but I did get it for a good price!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Couple of things to look at:

1. Are you sure you don't have Suggestions turned on for the new Roamio?

2. You can't change the recording tuners until the recording is turned off. What happens when you hit "record" while one of these shows is on the TV?

3. Are there listings in "My Shows" for the recording shows?


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Couple of things to look at:
> 
> 1. Are you sure you don't have Suggestions turned on for the new Roamio?
> 
> ...


Nope on 1 and 3 ... like I said, these channels are not even part of my service package, so the TIVO was creating "blank" or "empty" recordings. Nothing to show ...
Maybe 2 was because I was new to this model - I checked the Roamio at 5:30 when I awoke and it is not in record mode now ... maybe the problem has passed ...


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

TiVo doesn't have any idea what your service package is, so is perfectly happy trying to record shows on channels without signals. It doesn't know whether the lack of signal is just a momentary outage or permanent. Those shows normally appear in "My Shows" while they are being recorded, but will disappear from "My Shows" once the recording stops.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Suggestions on or off?
Do you have any auto recording Wishlists set up?
When this happens, is it always the same channel(s)?

Even if it is not due to any of the above, try removing the channel(s) from the channel list.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Suggestions were not off - But they are NOW!

We record F1 all season, but not much else - maybe the hispanic channel was spanish sports: 
futball or whatever ...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There's no harm in leaving suggestions turned on. 
- The TiVo is always technically "recording," no matter what, whether or not the red light is on. May as well put it to good use, and it might record something you find you like.
- The TiVo will never override a scheduled recording for a suggestion
- The TiVo won't delete your recordings to make space for a scheduled recording.
- Scheduled recordings are sorted separately from your recordings, so you don't have to worry about them mixing in.

In short, there really isn't any reason to turn scheduled recordings off.

I would go through your "Channels I Receive" and remove channels you don't subscribe to, so the TiVo will focus on offering you suggestions from channels you do. Plus, it'll make it easier when you go to the guide, so you don't have to sort through a bunch of channels you don't get.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

:up::up::up: on leaving suggestions on. After your TiVo gets to know you (based on your :up: and :down: inputs) you might be surprised what it will find for you. Some people don't like suggestions, and some people don't even like the _idea _of suggestions, but you're paying for the feature so you might as well try it out for a while.

After you remove any channels you don't get (that's easily done from the grid version of the guide--just highlight the channel using the left arrow and hit clear), throw a few :down: on things you don't like (Spanish language shows for example) and TiVo will stop recording those as suggestions pretty quickly. Throw a :up: on things you do like (more on things you really like) and TiVo will figure out what you like.

Also, to stop a recording in progress, press the Info button, then press Select and select Stop recording (I'm going from memory there but it's close). No need to unplug the box.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

To stop a recording hit the RECORD button 
and then select STOP RECORDING.

But I have no wish to load the TIVO down with recordings I am not interested in, constantly filling and overwriting recordings Do put wear on the heard drive, even for shows I will never watch ... I'll leave Suggestions OFF and save hard Drive life.

See the real issue is that I was pretty sure I had turned suggestions OFF already, thats why I was confused with the bogus recordings ... and the fact there were no wrong recordings to delete threw me a bit ...



caughey said:


> :up::up::up: on leaving suggestions on. After your TiVo gets to know you (based on your :up: and :down: inputs) you might be surprised what it will find for you. Some people don't like suggestions, and some people don't even like the _idea _of suggestions, but you're paying for the feature so you might as well try it out for a while.
> 
> After you remove any channels you don't get (that's easily done from the grid version of the guide--just highlight the channel using the left arrow and hit clear), throw a few :down: on things you don't like (Spanish language shows for example) and TiVo will stop recording those as suggestions pretty quickly. Throw a :up: on things you do like (more on things you really like) and TiVo will figure out what you like.
> 
> Also, to stop a recording in progress, press the Info button, then press Select and select Stop recording (I'm going from memory there but it's close). No need to unplug the box.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

thewebgal said:


> But I have no wish to load the TIVO down with recordings I am not interested in, constantly filling and overwriting recordings Do put wear on the heard drive, even for shows I will never watch ... I'll leave Suggestions OFF and save hard Drive life.


What I'm saying is that there is no more or less wear on the hard drive by having suggestions on. The hard drive is doing exactly the same thing, whether suggestions are on or off. The Tivo is *always* writing data to the hard drive the entire time the TiVo is on - it can't not. The only way to get it to stop writing to the hard drive is to unplug it.

And as I said earlier, the TiVo will *never* overwrite your programs with suggestions. It only uses unused space for suggestions.

As you record programs and give programs thumbs up and down, the TiVo will learn what stuff you like and what you don't, and suggest programs that you might be interested in. Sometimes it doesn't get it right, so you give those programs thumbs down, and it continues to learn.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've always intensely disliked suggestions clutter and have had suggestions shut off on every box I've owned since they were invented. I already have more stuff I want recording than I'm watching...hence my move to Roamio and 3TB drives. If I ever go serious couch potato and clear out the backlog, maybe then.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ltxi said:


> I've always intensely disliked suggestions clutter and have had suggestions shut off on every box I've owned since they were invented. I already have more stuff I want recording than I'm watching...hence my move to Roamio and 3TB drives. If I ever go serious couch potato and clear out the backlog, maybe then.


*shrug* I don't find it clutter, being sorted off into it's own folder. If it were mixed in with all my recordings, perhaps.

I don't watch much of what it suggests for me, but occasionally I'll take a look at something it suggests for me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Does the Roamio still have a 'TiVo Suggestions' menu item?

[edit] Looks like it does...
Find TV, Movies and & Videos,
Browse TV & Movies,
TV,
Then click on Suggestions. [/edit]

This is where all Suggestions are listed, so if you don't want to automatically record them, you can still browse the list and pick out things you might like to record. This is also where you can rate them without having to record them first.
From there, you can 'Review Thumb Ratings' to make sure anything the Tivo has recorded before is rated correctly, even if the show doesn't exist any longer.

Do this while the Tivo is still in "learning mode", let it build up its data base, and then revisit whether you want them to record or not.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> *shrug* I don't find it clutter, being sorted off into it's own folder. If it were mixed in with all my recordings, perhaps.
> I don't watch much of what it suggests for me, but occasionally I'll take a look at something it suggests for me.


I find suggestions to be one of the true huge pluses to a Tivo, since I'm good about knowing it gets a :up: for anything I record then I can tweak as I want it's gotten pretty good at knowing me.

I won't do a Season Pass for the early 70's meTV stuff, but my Tivo knows I like it enough there are always a few in Suggestions if I get bored and need a quick mindless show to watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There's no harm in leaving suggestions turned on.
> - The TiVo is always technically "recording," no matter what, whether or not the red light is on. May as well put it to good use, and it might record something you find you like.
> - The TiVo will never override a scheduled recording for a suggestion
> - The TiVo won't delete your recordings to make space for a scheduled recording.
> ...


When I was testing out suggestions for one of the betas I was in with the Premiere, I had some old shows get deleted because suggestions were on. I don't typically use KUID delete since under normal use nothing will get deleted automatically in normal use. But when I first got a Roamio I tried suggestions again and had the same results. So I turned them back off.


----------

